# EB stopped due to freight derailment



## Fred wisconsin (Nov 8, 2015)

Local news reporting Empire Builder west bound is stopped in Sturtivent Wi due to freight derailment in my home town of Watertown. Report is 11 cars off track with 1 or 2 leaking oil. Is at sight of a diamond interchange with another rail line. This is single track and likely will take some time to clear.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Nov 8, 2015)

It will detour, likely taking a massive hit in the process.


----------



## StanJazz (Nov 8, 2015)

According to Track A Train #7 is back in Illinois.


----------

